# Exclusive First Video: New MINI Coupe in action - Another Day. Another Adventure



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

With the right wingman, there's action around every corner. Say hello to your partner for everyday adventure into the unknown - the new MINI Coupe.






*Read more news about the New MINI Coupe*


----------

